# White "pimple" on betta's head?



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

When feeding Modi this morning, I noticed that he has a strange white pimple-looking spot on his head. It's tiny, but too large to be ick, and it definitely wasn't there yesterday. I'm not sure if he's got a piece of god-knows-what rubbish stuck to himself, which happens from time to time, or if this is some sort of disease that I should be worrying about. He's active, eating normally with his usual enthusiasm, and not showing any signs of bloating or abnormal appearances/behaviour apart from the white spot. The spot itself, it's hard to tell if it's stuck to his head or coming out from under the skin. It's not fuzzy in texture, but it is protruding slightly.

Thanks in advance, everyone.

Housing 
What size is your tank? 3.5 gallons
What temperature is your tank? 80 degrees Fahrenheit
Does your tank have a filter? Yes, Eden 501 canister
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Is your tank heated? Yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? None

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? NLS Betta Formula and two freeze-dried bloodworms once per week
How often do you feed your betta fish? 4 to 5 pellets per day, split into multiple feedings

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? 2 times per week
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 50% per water change
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? API Stress Coat

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters? No testing kit at the moment

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? A tiny pimple-like white spot on the top of his head
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? Hasn't changed at all, completely normal
When did you start noticing the symptoms? This morning
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? No
Does your fish have any history of being ill? He had ick and recovered completely using just aquarium salt + heat nearly six months ago
How old is your fish (approximately)? 9 months old









This is the best photo of the spot that I could get with my horrible little point-and-shoot, as my Canon Rebel DSLR is in storage...


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

One of my boys had something that looked exactly like that a couple of weeks ago on his head & like yours, no behaviour change or appetite changes & it went away.

I kept an eye on it but it didnt get any bigger or whatever so I dunno.

Id like to know what it is too, lol.


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks much for the quick reply, that's a relief that yours is ok.

I've been Googling "tiny white spot on betta" and variations thereof frantically with no luck. I've seen a few bettas on other forums that look as if they have something similar, but their spots are a lot bigger and more fungal-looking. It's truly odd, I hope that OldFishLady or someone with experience in fish diseases will eventually chime in...


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

Yeah it just looked like a little pimple. It was only there for about a week or week and a half & just went.

Maybe it was a stress pimple, like I get lol :lol:


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

Haha I get them too. I hope it's that 

Well, I put in a teaspoon of AQ salt just to be safe, since I'm leaving home overnight. Hopefully it clears up soon; he's a black copper so it really stands out, the poor thing.


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

Yeah he looks beautiful! My boy that got it is blue so naturally has a darker head so it was noticeable as well.


----------



## MasterWallabee (Dec 26, 2013)

My female betta got the same thing on her chin! It looks just like a pimple. This threa is a little old but if anyone has an answer that would be awesome!


----------

